# 750mg test/week



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Just finished my 2nd cycle (500mg cyp/week) and was just thinking about my next a couple of months down the line..... I have been pleased with the results of a test only cycle and think I will go down this avenue again unless someone comes up with a better suggestion.

2 Questions then - 1. Do you think I should up the dose to 750mg/week of test? 2. Do you think it would be more beneficial to keep to 500mg and add another med? (Not D-bol - I hate the bloat  )


----------



## Panthro (Jan 12, 2004)

if you grew off 500mg this time, i'd stick with that again next time. what are your stats mate?

more is not always more, IMO 750mg for third cycle, esp if you grew nicely off 500mg might be unneccassary, but it wont harm you. personally, i'd keep it at that, maybe run it for 10 weeks.

you could add in a shot of deca per week to add in some anabolics maybe?


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Great advice from Panthro... would add the deca in too...


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

like i always say:

1) "Less is more"

2) if u grew with 500mg keep it there. No point in wasting more money, and risking more sides

3) "If u cant grow with 500mg of test alone ur diet and routine are not right"

4) Read my signature.

or if u wanna stack, use an anabolic.

200-300mg deca or EQ, and/or 25-30mg Dbol would be ok


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Cheers for your honest advice guys - It seems as if you have swayed me towards the addition of some deca instead of more test - I'll probably do 300mg of deca per week along with the 500mg of some sort of test. This would be like my first cycle (where I also took D-bol and blew up like a clown!)

Deca wouldn't cause much water retention would it? Also any views on which test? I did sust for my first cycle and cyp for my second - Only prob with the british dragon cyp is that it comes in 10ml vials which limits me to the 8 week cycle..... could really do with a test that comes in smaller quantities so I can do 10 weeks - I may go back to sust again.

By the way my stats are age 26, 6ft tall, 202lbs, training for 3 years and carrying a little mid rift fat that hide my abs - I am cardiophobic (scared I'll lose muscle if I do cardio!) I agree with your signature Z3R0 -Cool - I eat and train well and use the juice only to maximise my efforts in and out of the gym.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2004)

Yeah, stick with 500mg at that weight, I'm 220lbs at 6ft, and I'm doing 750mg for my next cycle, and thats probably a bit more than I need, but I'm also chucking in 400mg deca and kick starting it with 500mg of testoviron. I'm staying off orals now, cos I don't like them, they're crap and put too much strain on your internals imho.


----------



## GoldenArrow (Mar 30, 2004)

I plateaud (sp?) at about 240 on my last cycle, 500 enan/400 deca w.dbol start, so am thinking of going 1 amp sus mon/wed/fri for my next cycle......cheap and hopefully effective too!


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

IMO 1ml test, 1ml deca every 5 days, no more, no less!

Front laod by doubling for the first 2 shots

switch to viro, 2ml EOD after 4 weeks os so, for a duration of 3 weeks


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I didnt retain that much water on the Deca but it sure took out the sex drive post cycle.

Also Mark, I am not in favor of long cycles and 8 weeks is cool in my opinion. Problems are the body tries to maintain ballance and will use counter measures to try to maintain this ballance.

Long cycles arnt necessarly better for size.

example: part of the body's countermeasures are cortisol, estrogen, progesterone, prolactin. With the exception of cortisol they all have negative feedback to the HPTA.

The cortisol on the other hand after 6 weeks on cycle will be high and after a long cycle of lets say 10 weeks going off cycle can be eatin up because of the catabolic effects of cortisol.

Deca is murder on the HPTA, great drug but killer on libido too.

The test should be run longer than the Deca as the Deca can hang around in the body for a pretty long time (deconate ester).

Sorry, I dont think I was any help there.

You could do EQ and the CYP, put them in the same barrel and jab twice a week and go for 8 weeks. I did a EQ and CYP cycle (British Dragon) and loved it, nice vascularity. I did retain a little bit of water twards the end of the cycle but you can take Dandelion root that will keep it in check.


----------



## Biker (Apr 8, 2003)

Insanity said:


> Yeah, stick with 500mg at that weight, I'm 220lbs at 6ft, and I'm doing 750mg for my next cycle, and thats probably a bit more than I need, but I'm also chucking in 400mg deca and kick starting it with 500mg of testoviron. I'm staying off orals now, cos I don't like them, they're crap and put too much strain on your internals imho.


for what it's worth I don't think you should go up to 750mg of test yet.


----------



## miami797 (Feb 19, 2004)

stick to 500mg...adding an anabolic to it would be alot more beneficial then upping the test...their is no reason to up the test levels when you can still get good growth out of what you were doing before...


----------



## Ddsdino (May 5, 2017)

Hey guys I'm 31 weigh 140 at 5'4" going to be starting first cycle of test c. Thinking of 500mg per week for 10 weeks. But have been told to go for 750 for 10 weeks. I've hear the term more isn't really more. Would there be any pros to 750mg per week?


----------



## gymfreak2010 (Jan 6, 2016)

Ddsdino said:


> Hey guys I'm 31 weigh 140 at 5'4" going to be starting first cycle of test c. Thinking of 500mg per week for 10 weeks. But have been told to go for 750 for 10 weeks. I've hear the term more isn't really more. Would there be any pros to 750mg per week?


 140lbs & you're thinking of running 750mg pw ? seriously mate ???


----------



## stuey99 (Nov 30, 2012)

Ddsdino said:


> Hey guys I'm 31 weigh 140 at 5'4" going to be starting first cycle of test c. Thinking of 500mg per week for 10 weeks. But have been told to go for 750 for 10 weeks. I've hear the term more isn't really more. Would there be any pros to 750mg per week?


 140lbs?? Jesus, my cock weighs more than that lol.

Seriously though, you're kinda erm tiny (5ft4?)...just trying to put the height weight thing into perspective to give advice.

Stick some pics up mate


----------



## lucav79 (Aug 19, 2013)

stick with 500 and add EQ or deca


----------



## dbol Kid (Apr 13, 2013)

You want to gain as much as you can on as little gear as you can, So as its your first cycle just start with 500mg pw max,


----------



## JonSon (Dec 8, 2015)

Thread only died 13 years ago. RIP.


----------



## green81 (Oct 24, 2016)

Less isn't more. If 600mg of test makes you gain 13.44lbs of muscle in 10 weeks then adding 300mg tren and 900 test is obviously going to make you grow more. Dose the test on monday and tren on thursday.

Use steroids as the shortcut they are supposed to be and don't be fu**ing stupid by using 600mg or less as your first cycle. Especially if you PCT, low doses are stupid and a waste of time, you're wasting your time by using low doses. Test mildy effects cholesterol so bump it up to 900mg or a gram. If you take 3 months off you will react to 900mg just as you did ages ago - the only difference is that you're closer to your limit so you're gains are lower no s**t.

Don't use stupid s**t like dbol or anadrol they're too wet and a 16lb gain from dbol is f**k all because it's mostly electrolytes so use superdrol or any dry oral steroid. Dbol according to some people blows them up, that's bullshit. They've gain alot of water weight and made themselves prone to stretch marks and if they've gotten stretch marks, they've gotten more stretch marks than lbs of lbm added to their weight.


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

Ddsdino said:


> Hey guys I'm 31 weigh 140 at 5'4" going to be starting first cycle of test c. Thinking of 500mg per week for 10 weeks. But have been told to go for 750 for 10 weeks. I've hear the term more isn't really more. Would there be any pros to 750mg per week?


 Start a new thread instead of resurrecting a thread from 13 yrs ago???


----------

